

Speeding up our test suite in development - moritzplassnig
http://blog.railsonfire.com/2012/11/15/Speeding-Up-Our-Test-Suite.html

======
ghubbard
How long do people's tests usually take?

Longer than about 15 seconds I start getting distracted waiting for the
answer, so I try to keep things fast. So 1:27 still seems slow to me.

However we also have a set of integration tests that take 25 minutes, which is
way too long.

~~~
clemenshelm
It really depends on your setup. Obviously, the more complex your application
and the more tests you write, the longer it will take to run your test suite.

We use Guard to run only a limited subset of tests that’s related to what
we’re implementing at the moment. I will probably cover Guard in a future blog
post.

There are several other techniques to speed up your tests like running them in
parallel or reducing database access. I personally can live with 1:27, but
once it starts to annoy me again I will definitely investigate further methods
and write a blog post about it.

How is your test setup? And what are your tricks to get around speed issues?

------
njerichelimo
Awesome #Rubyonrails

